# Source For Correct Dauphine Hands For Hamilton Electric Pacer?



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm close to having all the parts I need to un-convert a Hamilton Electric Pacer quartz conversion back to a 505, with the only thing I'm lacking being the hour/minute hands.

When I look at the Ofrei site, they have a number of Hamilton gold dauphine hands available, but I'm not sure what the correct size for the Pacer are, so I can't tell if any of them would work for this purpose.

Does anybody know if any of them will work, or if there is another source I can look to? (Paul, I'd sent you an e-mail the other day about this, but knowing you're busy and not having gotten a response yet, thought I'd post to the larger community as well.)

Thanks in advance for any hints/tips!

Van


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Van,

Sorry for delay in replying: too much work and not enough time! A couple of years ago I was looking for a set of Pacer / Ventura hands, and having failed to find any original ones, started looking at hands that might work.....

The correct measurements are:

Minute: 8.4mm length (from centre to tip), with a bore size of 0.86mm

Hour: 7.0mm length (from centre to tip), with a bore size of 1.47mm

It is the minute one that is important, any longer and it will not clear the 3 position. I bought the nearest I could find, in both yellow gold and rose gold. The photo below has the sizes:










As you can see, both sets have a smaller bore than needed, so need to be reamed out slightly. In terms of length, the rose gold ones are a better match, but I think I've successfully shorten the yellow ones in the past to make them fit. Now you're going ask for a photo of a watch with them....but I cannot remember which Pacers had these generic hands, but could be one (or both) of the Pacers below:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

The fact that you can't tell visually which watch has the generic hands (and that both look "right", even if both have generics installed) is what I'm looking for.

Since it looks like you have a ready supply in hand, looks like the "un-conversion" project will be headed your way in a near future box of watches. :yes:

I'll let you get back to your bench and all the watches that are awaiting your attention -- thanks Paul!


----------

